# french curved bed



## carver348 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi all, was wondering if anyone could suggest a place where I could find plans for a curved headboard/footboard bed. Wanting to build my daughter this type of bed, may have to settle for a simple country style.


thanks, Brian


----------

